# Angeln in Portugal



## Suzuki (18. März 2004)

An alle Portugalurlauber,
Ich wohne seit 8 Jahren in Portugal, in der Region von Porto. Falls ihr Fragen habt über Fangplätze, Angeltechniken, Kutter/Boote, Köder und so weiter könnt ihr mir 'ne Mail schreiben oder einfach hier posten.

Beispiel:
Wolfsbarsche (Robalo) im Sommer hier in Porto:
Bester Fangplatz für die "Kapitalen" ist die Promenadenmauer "FOZ" an der Douro-mündung (Hier werden jeden Sommer von Juli bis September Wolfsbarsche bis zu 11kg gefangen).
Beste Fangzeit: vom dunkelwerden bis spät Nachts. Bei einsetzender Flut
Fangmethode: Starke Bologneserute, 6  meter, WG 10-50gr, 30er Mono Hauptschnur oder equiv. Geflochtene. Schwimmer (Boia) (20gr tragkraft) und Bleie (Chumbo), aber am Besten hier Kaufen.
Köder sind Krabben (Camarão) und Krebse (Pilado, Corre Corre)

P.S. Auch die Kongerangler können hier auf ihre Kosten kommen, jedoch ist das Konger-Mekka etwas weiter Südlich, das Flussdelta in Aveiro (Ria de Aveiro), Konger (Congro) bis zu 20kg werden dort ans Ufer gezogen.

Wolfsbarsche im Winter und Frühling hier in der Region, entlang der Küstenlinie (am besten mit vielen Steinen). Beste Fangzeit: Morgengrauen, Dämmerung bei Einsatz der Ebbe.
Fangmethode: Spinnruten mindestens 3,30 meter für Rapalas und Blinker oder ne Karpenrute (3,90mtr), mit "Buldo" (Wasserkugel) und Red gills, Raglous Grosse Streamer zu Fischen. Bei viel Glück/Können kann es passieren, dass man auf einen Schwarm stösst und gleich mehere Exemplare auf die Schuppen legt, allerdings sind Diese so zwischen 1-7kg.






*Foto:* Suzuki (japanisch Wolfsbarsch) 6kg, Porto/Vila Nova de Gaia-Praia da Madalena 2003, Rute: Shimano Antares 330H, Rolle: Twinpower 4000, Koder: Yo-Zuri Mag Minnow 12.5cm 28gr

Geissbrassen (Sargo) in Povoa de Varzim (von 500gr - 4kg)
Goldstreifenbrassen (Dourada, die zerquetschen sogar 1/0 Inox haken mit Ihrem Maul und sind echte Kampfmaschienen) in Aveiro (von 500gr - 6kg) etc

Also bei Fragen....
...und immer wichtig fragt nach der "Tabela de Mares" in den Lokalen Angelgeschäften

Petri Heil und viel Glück in eurem Urlaub

Hab ich fast vergessen ich habe eine Internet Seite im Aufbau mit der kompletten information über Fisch, Fangorte, Fangzeiten, Gezeiten, Kutter etc. und werde auch eine Art Angelfürer erstellen und diesen evtl. als PDF zum runterladen bereitstellen oder als Heft verschicken...


----------



## kois*r*us (21. März 2004)

Velen dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Ich werde im Juni den Wölfen vor Irland nachstellen. Da Montagen und Materialhinweise für das Befischen der Seebarsche vom Strand / Mole aus recht spärlich zu finden sínd, bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Ich habe bisher auch mit Spinruten um die 3m gefischt, wobei ich Rapalas und Rebel-Popper erfolgreich in der Dämmerung eingesetzt habe. Auch das Posenfischen mit Krabben im Häutungsstadium und Garnelen war ganz gut wobei die Rutenlänge dann allerdings, wie Du ja schon erwähnt hast; mindestens 3,60m betragen sollte.
Der Hinweis mit der Bologneserute war jedoch neu für mich. 

Vielleicht sollte ich eine Bologneserute mit nach Irland nehmen.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## ralle (22. März 2004)

Klasse Suzuki

Ich denke das es einige Boardies mal nach Portugal zieht (vieleicht mich im nächsten Jahr schon), und da ist es doch schön wenn man ein Ansprechpartner vor Ort hat.


----------



## Suzuki (23. März 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Claus,
ich habe gehört, dass bei den Iren die kommerzielle Seebarsch-Fischerei für einige Jahre verboten war. Effekt; viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel MEHR Seebarsch. Allerdings würde ich persönlich nur die Spinnrute mitnehmen (330, wg 10 - 60gr). Da bist Du einfach beweglicher und musst nicht so viel Kram mit Dir rumschleppen. Ein paar schöne Blinker (z.B. Tobis 20-28gr, der Laxus (Zebco) in 28gr ist auch sehr schön, in Silber, grün Silber, usw.) und einige Wobbler, na ja die grundfarben eben (rot-weiss, Sardine, Grün-Silber). Rapala hat ein paar schöne Wobbler (Long cast minnow) die sich sehr gut schmeissen lassen und auch "gerade fliegen".

Ich nenne Rapalas, da ich weiss, dass man die relativ einfach in Deutschland beziehen kann; solltest Du auch unbedingt tun, da die Preise in Irland ein wenig angehobener sind. Falls Du doch vor Ort ein paar Wobbler kaufen möchtest, schau unbedingt nach Yo-Zuri "Mag Minnow" und "Mag Darter" in 10,5 und 12,5 cm die fangen Sau gut.


Kannst auch mal hier reinschauen www.ukbass.com (eine sehr informative Seite); gehst' auf Events und machst einfach mal eine "Search" nach Irland.

Viel Spass bei den Iren und tu mal schön Fischen fangen, ne.

Kai


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Super, das man nun  auch etwas mehr von Portugal mitbekommt. Ist ein sehr schönes Urlaubsland, nette Leute pp.
Zu den Spinnködern: Eigentlich sollte alles, was gut für Meerforelle ist auch gut für den
Robalo sein. Gerade der Gladsax sollte dafür eine Kanone sein....


----------



## Suzuki (24. März 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Dolfin,
Portugal ist ein schönes Urlaubsland, abgesehen von der schönen Küste ist das Landesinnere auch ganz grosse Klasse, ganzbesonders die Zone Alentejo (mittlere Süden) und der Gerez etwas mehr im Norden (da kann man Stundenland Wandern ohne eine Menschenseele zu treffen, aber Vorsicht die Handy's haben kein Netz und viel Leute habe sich schon dort schlichtweg verlaufen).

Nun der Gladsax mag funktionieren aber der Robalo ist sehr launisch, er mag es manchmal schnell und manchmal ganz laaaaaaaangsam, mal möchte er kleine Spinner und manchmal 18cm Köder. Na ja die Portugiesen nennen in auch den Black Bass des Süsswassers, das macht das Angel auf ihn auch so interessant...

Kai


----------



## kois*r*us (29. März 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Kai

Informativer Link, vielen Dank dafür. Was die Yo-Zuris betrifft, so habe ich noch einen Crystal Minnow in der Köderbox. Sollten die Rapalas und der dieser versagen, habe ich wenigstens einen Grund neue Köder im Tackle Shop zu kaufen (grins).

Gruß
Claus


----------



## heligulass (23. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

*Hallo Suzuki !*

*Fahre die ersten zwei Juli Wochen nach Portugal und zwar nach Alvor in der Algarve, natürlich lasse ich meine Angelsachen nicht zuhause.*
*Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir ein paar generelle Tipps bezüglich auf Köder, Technik und was dir sonst noch einfällt geben könntest !*

*Mfg Heligulass #6 *


----------



## Suzuki (23. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Heligulass,
mmmhhh Alvor in der Nähe von Portimao, viel los im Juli.
Nun, Angeln in Alvor/Portimao in den Sommermonaten ist im Grunde nur von den Kaimauern aus möglich, da durch die Badesaison die Fische doch recht scheu werden und sich von den Stränden zurückziehen.

Von der Kaimauer mit einer langen Tele-Bologneserute so um die 5-6meter, Schwimmer zwischen 8-15gr (festsitzend nicht laufend) wo man auch mal ein "Starlite" dranmachen kann. Schnur .22 für Tagsüber und .30 für die Nacht. Nachts fängt einfach besser in den Sommermonaten.

Ich denke, damit hast Du am meisen Spass und ist auch nicht soviel zu Schleppen...

... mit der Grund-Karpfenrute 3.90-4.50 mit einem wg so um die 100g, .35er Schnur, auch von der Kaimauer. Bleie so um die 60-80gr reichen aus, die kannst Du aber auch hier kaufen.

Hakengrössen sind 2-4

Die Köder bekommst Du vor dem Fischmarkt in Portimao. Da bekommst Du Wattwürmer (Casulo) oder so eine art Krebse (Ralo) die SEHR gut fangen, einige Einheimische schwören auf Geflügeldarm, Sardienen gehen auch bloss musst Du die einen tag mit groben Salz bedecken und in Zeitungspapier einwickel, damit das Fleisch ein wenig härte wird damite es am Haken hält.

Fische zu erwarten sind Geissbrassen (mit Ralo/Casulo), Goldstreifenbrassen (mit Ralo/casulo), Makrelen (Sardiene), Hornhechte (Sardiene) kleinere Conger (auf Grund angeln mit frischer Sardiene oder Darm) und Besugos (mit Ralo/Casulo).

Das sind alles sehr wohlscmeckende Fische und wenn Du die dann auch gleich grillen könntest - einfach Klasse!

Raubfische um die Jahreszeit geht auch musst aber sehr beweglich sein und am besten die Zone wechseln in die Richtung von Sagres....


----------



## steve71 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

In Portimao werden Haiangeltouren für Touristen angeboten.
Wirf dafür nicht die schönen Euronen aus dem Fenster...habe ich mal gemacht und war echt enttäuscht! Echte Abzocke!

Gruß Steve


----------



## heligulass (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki !

Danke für deine schnelle und auch sehr informative Antwort ! 

Vielen Dank !

Heligulass #r


----------



## chiamsi (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki,

ich bin auch öfter in Portugal, da ich mit einer Portugiesin verheiratet bin.
Jetzt fahre ich von Ende Juli bis Anfang September nach Frende (liegt bei Regua am Douro) und jetzt kommt mein Problem:
Ich habe dort im Douro außer Minifischen bisher nichts Gescheites gefangen.
Die Einheimischen labern immer von großen Fischen aber ich habe noch keine gesehen. Meist sitzen die Einheimischen auch mit Stippruten am Fluß.
Vor lauter Frust saß ich im April auch mit der Stippe rum aber nix als Minifische.
:s 
Fragen : 
1) Was fängt man in dieser Region im Douro und vor allem wie ??
2) Bringt es was dort mit einem Schlauchboot zu angeln ?
3) Hättest Du eventuell Lust zu einem Treffen ?

Ciao
Ernst


----------



## Suzuki (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Ernst,
also das mit dem Douroangeln ist da schon so eine Sache, viele kleine Weissfische das ist schon richtig, aber Aal (Enguia), Barben (Barbo) und Karpfenangeln (Carpa) soll ganz gut sein bei Regua und auch kleinere Welse (Peixe gato) soll man dort fangen. Ein bisschen weiter Flussabwerts bei den Schleusen (es gibt da 2 auf dem Weg nach Porto) soll man noch sehr gut auf Black Bass (Achigã) spinnen können.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## chiamsi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Kai,

danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Gibt´s denn für Fische eine lokale Fangtechnik ?
Auf was beißen denn die Aale (Wurm ?) und Karpfen (Boilies ?) 
Wird denn das Nachtangelverbot kontrolliert ? Bei Tag beißt sicher kein Aal.

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Suzuki (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Na ja Ernst,
bei den Alen sind die Köder wohl ähnlich wie in Deutschland, oberhalb der Schleusen, die Aale sind auch ein wenig kleiner als die Jungens die im Brackwasser leben (untrehalb der Schleusen werden Diese dort mit Sardinenfetzen und dicken Krebsen gefangen und kommen schnell auf 2-3 Kilo). Karpen mit Boilies, denke schon das das funktioniert, da hier auch Boilies für Karpfen zu erhalten sind, allerdings bin ich nicht so der Karpfenmensch. Die grösseren Karpfen am Fluss sind so um die 5kg. Nachtangeln ist o.k. und fängt am Besten. Na ja, die Aale die Tagsüber beissen sind meist Schnürsenkel. Allerdings musst Du Dir einen Angelschein besorgen dort in Regua, ansonsten kann es passieren, dass die Behörden Deine Angel einkassieren.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## chiamsi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Danke Kai,

einen Angelschein hab ich mir schon an Ostern geholt.
Hast Du eine Idee, wo diese Schleusen sind?
Falls nicht, werde ich einfach mal am Fluß entlang Richtung Porto fahren.

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Suzuki (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ernst,
eine ist kurz vor Regua und die Andere kurz vor Porto weiter Fluss abwärts (Crestuma).

Gruss
Kai


----------



## chiamsi (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Kai,

ich bin´s wieder mal.
Ich habe am Wochenende einen Lehrgang für Fliegenfischer gemacht.
In Portugal habe ich noch nie einen mit der Fliege angeln gesehen.

Hast Du irgendeine Idee mit welchen Fliegen man am Douro angeln könnte ?

Ciao
Ernst


----------



## Suzuki (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Ernst,
Fliegenfischen im Douro, neeeeeee. Hier eine kleine Liste, ich hoffe, dass Du ne Portugalkarte hast  #6 .

Rio Alfusqueiro
Rio Arda
Rio Baceiro
Rio Beça
Rio Coura
Rio Mondego
Rio Minho
Ribeiras de Oleiros e Sertã
Rio Rabaçal
Rio Tuela
Rio Vade
Rio Âncora
Rio Lima
Rio Neiva
Rio Cávado
Rio Vez
Rio Zêzere

Allerdings beginnt die Schonzeit hier für Forellen am 31 März und endet je nach Fluss zwischen Juli und September.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## chiamsi (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Danke Kai,

mit welchen Fliegen fängt man denn in Portugal. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man das was anderes braucht als in D.

Gruß
Ernst

P.S Bin gerade aus Portugal zurück- das Lettlandspiel hätte ich mir aber glatt schenken können #q


----------



## dat_geit (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@all

Benötige Hilfe in Portugal. Befinde mich derzeit im Bereich zwischen Cascais und Ericeira und hier läuft gar nichts am Atlantik.

Nicht mal mehr die Einheimischen fangen hier etwas. Weiß einer was zur Zeit hier los ist.

Danke

Andreas


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

hey suzuki!
gruess mir die via rapida-weltclub!!!
habe da ne alte freundin, die in porto wohnt! geile stadt-ich beneide dich!

mike


----------



## Suzuki (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Andreas,
Cascais und Ericeira, na ja musst es eben mal nachts versuchen. Geh doch mal in einen Angelladen und frage nach "kasulo (Wattwurm)", "karangeijo(krebs)" oder "ralo(krabbe)". Versuch auch ein paar Felsen zu finden da in der Badesaison an den Stränden normalerweise tote hose ist. Faustregel ist wo weniger "Puff" tagsüber ist nachts besser Angeln. Vergiss nicht die Gezeiten zu "checken ("Tabela das Marees") die bekommst du auch im Angelladen oder hier http://www.pescador.online.pt/mares.php?id=23&local=Cascais&pm=-33&offp=-0.3&bm=-7&offb=+0.3 .
Normalerweise ist gut Angeln 2Stunden vor und nach Flut und 1Stunde vor und nach Ebbe.

Ansonsten setz Dich ins Auto und fahr mal nach Sesimbra ist ne gute 1/2 Stunde, da ist besser Angeln als in Csacais Estoril.

Gruss

Kai


----------



## dat_geit (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Suzuki

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe. Ich werde gleich morgen einmal versuchen etwas davon umzusetzen.

Sesimbra hatte ich bereits auch schon per Karte für einen Ausflug favourisiert, da ich das Delta dort interessant fand.

Wie muss ich dort vorgehen? Anbieten auf Grund? Montagevorschlag?

Das mit dem Nachtangeln in Ericeira habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, denn dort leigen über 70! kleiner Tüten, in denen sich ansonsten Knicklichter befinden.

Habe natürlich nur eine kleine Ausrüstung mitgebracht, die hauptsächlich aus Spinnern, Wobblern und Gufis besteht. Auch Twister sind natürlich dabei. Habe gesehen, das besonders weisse Twister mit einer großen Waserkugel angeboten werden.

MAcht Spaß sich mal mit einem Kenner hier unten unterhalten zu können.



Danke

Andreas


----------



## Suzuki (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Andreas,
was hast Du denn als Ausrüstung dabei?


----------



## dat_geit (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Suzuki

Die Spinn70 3.00 m von Balzer (Wurfgewicht 20-70gr), Seacor IS-F 65 von Cormoran mit .35 mm bespult. Dazu diverses Zubehör mit Schwerpunkt auf Kunstköder.

Grundblei und Haken wären auch verfügbar. Posen zur Not auch.


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Suzuki (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Nun gut,
also, dann versuch es einmal am Strand (Ericeira) mit einem kleinem Twister 5-10cm max (weiss oder rot). Montage: Grundblei so um die 40/60gr und den Twister an ein 25/30er Vorfach hängen (mindestenst 1.50m damit der Twister schön flattert) und ganz langsam über den Grund ziehen, am besten früh Morgens oder beim Dunkelwerden.

In Sesimbra gleich in den Hafen gehen mit ein paar Mepps und auf Hornhecht oder Makrelenjagd gehen, da beisst es fast immer :g.

Mit dem Grund oder Posenangeln ist das ein wenig kompliziert, da Du eine etwas längere Rute brauchst.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## dat_geit (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Suzuki

Das sind Tips, die man gebrauchen kann.
War auch nur ne Schnapsidee mit der Ausrüstung. Das nächste Mal stelle ich sie vorher gezielt zusammen.

Ich werde wohl heute Abend noch eine Stelle mit Twister testen. Aber morgen früh versuche ich gleich mal in den genannten Hafen zu gelangen und sehe da mal was geht.

Sind die Makrelen hier schon an der Küste? Zu hause höre ich läuft es sehr bescheiden.

Danke für die Tips.

Andreas


----------



## Suzuki (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Andreas,
Makrelen von der Küste aus angeln ist wohl nur von Molen möglich. Im Hafen allerdings kann man normalerweise immer Makrelen und Hornhechte mit spinnern und kleinen Blinkern erwischen. Und wenn Du doch mal Köder kaufen solltest fängst Du dort auch jede Menge andere Fischarten.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## Mac (15. Juli 2004)

*Fliegenfischen Cascais*

Hallo ihr beiden,
war auch mal mit der Rute in der Gegend los.
Im Sporthafen von C. waren auf der Außenseite Schwärme schöner fressender Meeräschen zu sehen. Wollte beim nächsten mal mit der Fliegenrute versuchen eine zu überlisten.

Vor dem nächsten Besuch werde ich aber Suzuki voher informieren. Vielleicht ist mal ein gemeinsamer Fischzug drin.

Habe bei meiner Küstentour schöne Plätzchen für Robalo gesehen.

Bis dann

Gruß

Mac


----------



## Suzuki (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Mac,
die Meeräschen beissen auch gut auf kleine Silberne Mepps, mit der Fliege/kleinere Streamer geht 100%, selbst Robalo kannst Du mit der Fliege fangen, allerdings beissen da oftmals die etwas kleineren Exemplare so um 1/2-1 1/2kg.

Gruss
Kai


----------



## dat_geit (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Suzuki + Mac

Tja, das ist ein weiterer guter Tip. War heute am frühen morgen an der Küste. 2 maliger Totalverlust bei der Montage und eine defekte Rücklaufsperre waren das Ergebnis.

Der Kollege, der nach mir am Strand aufzog war mit Naturköder auch nicht erfolgreicher. Sah aber professioneller aus 

Werde auch ohne Rücklaufsperre am Montag an vorgeschlagener Stelle den Meps zum Einsatz bringen. Dann gibt es auf jeden FAll wieder einen Bericht.

Ich gebe nicht auf!!!!

Andreas


----------



## frosch2000 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi,

habe mit Interesse eure Beiträge gelesen.
Ich bin selbst den gesamten August in Setubal. Über Angeltips in der Umgebung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich werde ein paar Tage ein kleines Boot zur Verfügung haben. Auf welche Fische könnte man angeln und welche Ausrüstung wäre ratsam?
Falls jemand die Halbinsel Troia kennt, wie sieht es mit Brandungsangeln aus?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit in der Nähe auf Salmoniden zu angeln und brauche ich einen Schein?
Ein Haufen Fragen, bitte um Antwort.
Gruss
Frosch
PS: Lohnt sich der kabellose Fishfinder Humminbird für Portugal anzuschaffen.


----------



## chiamsi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Frosch 2000

Ich bin oft in Setubal, da mein Schwager in der Nähe wohnt. Ein Trip nach Troia lohnt sich immer. Ich nehm da immer die Brandungsrute und als Köder  Sandwürmer (bekommst Du in jedem Angelgeschäft).
Am besten fängst Du Nachts.  Ne Möglichkeit auf Salmoniden zu angeln kenne ich dort nicht aber vielleicht weiß ja Suzuki was ?
Ich besorge mir immer die Licenca de Pesca Desportiva Nacional für kleines Geld.
Paß auf daß Du keinen Delphin fängst denn die gibts dort haufenweise.

Viel Spaß
Ernst


----------



## frosch2000 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@chiamsi
habe auch Verwandte dort wohnen.
Ich fahre jetzt zum 2.Mal nach Portugal. Beim ersten Mal war ich in Carvoeiro (Algarve). Ziemlich enttäuschend in Bezug auf Angeln. Nur Hornhechte. Schön zu Drillen, aber immer nur die Dinger ist auch langweilig.#u 
Am Wochenende bin ich immer nach Setubal gefahren, leider habe ich nicht die Zeit zum Angeln gefunden. Das soll sich jedoch diese Jahr ändern.
Was fängst du auf Troia, ausser Delfinen:q 
Gruss
Frosch


----------



## frosch2000 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Was umfasst die "Licenca de Pesca Desportiva Nacional " ?


----------



## chiamsi (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

das ist ein Angelschein der für ganz Portugal gilt.

Ciao
Ernst


----------



## hermit3 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Leute

Interresante berichte für Portugal hier im Board..

Fahre mitte August 2Wochen mit Familie in ein Hotel Nähe Faro Algarve ganz nahe an der Spanischen Grenze.
Lohnt es überhaupt eine Rute in diesem Touristengebiet mitzunehmen um zum Zeitvertreib zu Angeln ? Und wenn dann welche Ausrüstung für welche Fische.
Ich weiss.. viele Fragen .. aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen in den Eck gesammelt .


----------



## hermit3 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki und Co.

hatte ein paar Fragen zum Angeln in Portugal??
Siehe obere Mitteilung.

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?? ich warte ja auch noch .. danke


----------



## Suzuki (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi frosch2000,
also falls Du ein kleines Boot zu verfügung hast, kannst Du vom Boot aus Spinnanglen auf Wolfsbarsch, Makrelen und Anchova (Blaufisch). Mit 'ner mittelkräftigen Spinnrute so um die 2,75, 10-50gr, für die Anchova brauchst Du aber auch ein paar Stahlvorfächer, da die ziemlich scharfe Zähne haben, affengeiler Kampffisch geht ab wie ein Formel1 Auto und wiegen im Schnitt zwischen 2-6kg, also schön viel Schnur aufspulen mit 30-35er Schnur; Rolle sollte z.B. Shimano Twin Power 6000 sein...

...oder mit der gleichen Ausrustung vom Boot aus auf Grund Angeln auf Meerbrassen, Pargo und Geissbrassen, bräuchtest dafür aber ein Echolot, na ja und ein paar "gute Meeresmontagen"...

...also Du müsstest mir schon sagen welche Angelart Du bevorzugst, damit ich dann auch genauer darauf eingehen kann

okidoki


----------



## Suzuki (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hermit,
wenn Du eine gute Bologneserute haben solltest so 6 meter und die ungefähr 10-80gr Wurfkraft hat, kannst Du prima von den Molen aus mit dem Schwimmer Angeln oder mit einem ganz leichten Blei 10-20gr die Löcher in der mole absuchen, kannst es dann auch mal in der Ria Formosa versuchen, auch mit einem leichten blei z.B. 60gr oder auch dem Schwimmer...

...aber sag mir lieber auch einmal was Du an Material besitzt

Kai


----------



## hermit3 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

habe nur eine karpfenrute ca 3.5m. und eine teleskoprute ca2.5m. werde 4-5mal zum spass am morgen oder abend zum angeln gehen.was sind molen?? in kroatien haben wir im hafen äschen zwischen 15 und 25cm gefangen.also was machen??


----------



## zandermoritz (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki,
ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Porto.
Kann Dich aber leider nicht ereichen. Kannst du mich nicht mal hier einweisen
in Punkto angeln bei Foz u.s.w?

Gruesse Moritz/Berlin


----------



## frosch2000 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi, bin wieder zurück aus Portugal. Viel Fisch gefangen aber Artenvielfalt sehr spärlich.

Der beste Angelplatz in Nähe Setubal war in der Nähe der Zementfabrik.
Makrelen auf Fischstreifen mit Pose war Tagesordnung. Befischt man die Oberfläche gings mit Hörnis ab.
Auf Grund einmal einen Vielbeiner gefangen. Heisst dort Choco oder so ähnlich.
Am meisten Spass hat mir das Angeln bei Ebbe an der Spitze von Troia gemacht. 
Dazu 2,4m Spinnrute mit Wurfgewicht 5-20gr. und leichte Grundmontage mit maximal 5 Gramm Blei . Stehend im Wasser und Rabalos in Sichtweite. Bei dem klaren Wasser den Fischen, Twister, Würmer oder Fischstückchen direkt vor die Nase präsentieren und beim Biss zuschauen. Macht unheimlich Spass den Fisch im Wasser zu landen.
Im nächsten Jahr wird das meine bevorzugte Angelei
Gruss
Frosch


----------



## ralle (8. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Scheint Dir ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu haben.

Jetzt hast du ja den Bogen raus und im nächstem Jahr klappts dann noch besser !!


----------



## Suzuki (8. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Jungens,
bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück :q und wollte mich bei allen entschuldigen, da ich keinen Computer zur Hand hatte und ich nicht auf alle Beiträge/Nachrichten antworten konnte.

Frosch,
freut mich wirklich, dass Du den Trick herausgefunden hast, ganz grosse Klasse.

Moritz,
gib mir einfach mal Deine Telefonnummer (225580075 ist meine). Gerade in den letzen 3 Tagen waren die dicken Robalos in der Foz unterwegs und haben an der Oberfläche den Fischschwärmen nachgejagt. An der Küste (Praia da Madalena, Gaia) hatte ich recht gute Erfolge, Nachts allerding, bei Flut, mit der Wasserkugel und einer Rapala hintendran, habe mehrere 6 und 8 pfünder gefangen, tagsüber ist leider tote Hose. 

Peter,
ich hoffe, dass ich noch rechtzeitig antworte. Grundsätzlich ist and der Algarve in den Sommermonaten nicht viel los mit Spinnfischen allerdings sollte sich das ab mitte September ändern. Wenn Du aber doch weiter Norlich kommen solltest unbedingt in Sagres, Aljezur, Arrifana, Zambujeira... anhalten (Küste des Alentejos, auch Costa Vicentina genannt; ist die fischreicheste, und schönste Küste Portugals) und dort fischen. Wenn Du im Süsswasser angeln möchtest musst Du Dir eine Lizenz besorgen. Also am Besten eine Spinnrute 3,30m mitbringen. Köder am besten vor Ort kaufen oder schau Dir nocheinmal das "thread, 4" an.

LarsDa,
Norwegische Fische, nun ja, im Winter fischen einige kommerzielle Fischer auf Pollack und auch nur an der Nordküste Portugals (ab Viana de Castelo). Die meisten Hochseeboote stellen den Geissbrassen und den Besugos nach und Fangen auch mal Knurrhäne aus Zufall. Pilken und so ist hier nicht so angesagt. Hier pilken nur ein Paar Spezies und behalten das auch geheim für sich...
Rochen kannst Du schon mal im Winter an der Südliche Küste fangen, sind aber selten vom Stran aus zu erbeuten.

Kai


----------



## Sargo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo,

neben dem Robalo ist mein Lieblingsfisch der Sargo (Angelplatz alles zwischen
Maia Praia bis Sagres + Westküste). Mit welchem Köder fischst Du auf den Sargo ?

Einheimische sagten mir, daß der Robalo nur auf weiße oder möglichst helle
Blinker, Wobbler etc. geht. Kannst Du dies Bestätigen ????

Viele Grüße

SARGO










			
				Suzuki schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Portugalurlauber,
> Ich wohne seit 8 Jahren in Portugal, in der Region von Porto. Falls ihr Fragen habt über Fangplätze, Angeltechniken, Kutter/Boote, Köder und so weiter könnt ihr mir 'ne Mail schreiben oder einfach hier posten.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


----------



## ralle (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Sargo Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!


----------



## Sargo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hy wie war denn nun Dein Angelurlaub, schreib mal ein paar Zeilen !

Jens aus Kuppenheim (Sargo)  #h 








			
				heligulass schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Suzuki !*
> 
> *Fahre die ersten zwei Juli Wochen nach Portugal und zwar nach Alvor in der Algarve, natürlich lasse ich meine Angelsachen nicht zuhause.*
> *Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir ein paar generelle Tipps bezüglich auf Köder, Technik und was dir sonst noch einfällt geben könntest !*
> ...


----------



## herrfrick (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki,

bin auf Deinen Artikel von 2004 gestoßen. 
Mir schwebt so eine Art "Urlaub beim Fischer" vor. Also ein Bungalow an der portugisischen West/Atlantikküste mit Kontakt zum Fischer.  Will da mal alles fangen und essen was da im Meer schwimmt und kriecht, also auf jedenfall die ganzen Krebsartigen und eben viele verschiedene Fische. Ab und zu mal mit dem Fischer rausfahren und "mithelfen" und der Fischersfrau mal beim zubereiten zuschauen.
Portugal find ich deshalb gut, da die Preise noch erträglich sind und man mit englisch einigermaßen durchkommt.
Fällt Dir dazu was ein? Vielleicht finden sich auch noch ein paar weitere Interssenten für so eine Tour. Kann man sicher mit Familie oder nur Angler machen.

Grüße Herrfrick


----------



## Pescador (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



herrfrick schrieb:


> ...Ab und zu mal mit dem Fischer rausfahren und "mithelfen" Grüße Herrfrick...


 
Eine hübsche "romantische" Vorstellung.

Leider ist es aber so, daß Berufsfischer keine Gäste/Touristen mit hinaus nehmen, weil es ihnen aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen strengstens untersagt ist. Die Strafen sind dann sehr hoch. #c
Private Ausfahrten ohne Ausübung der Fischerei ist was anderes. 

So weiß ich es von mir bekannten Fischern.


----------



## herrfrick (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Spinner,

wundert mich fast nicht in unserer verrückten Welt.
Letzlich ist es dann halt eine Definitionssache und sicherlich ne Preisfrage, da der Fischer ja dann bei dieser Ausfahrt nicht viel machen kann.
Galt dies jetzt speziell für Portugal oder für ein anderees Land?


----------



## Pescador (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Hallo Spinner,
> 
> wundert mich fast nicht in unserer verrückten Welt.
> Letzlich ist es dann halt eine Definitionssache und sicherlich ne Preisfrage, da der Fischer ja dann bei dieser Ausfahrt nicht viel machen kann.
> Galt dies jetzt speziell für Portugal oder für ein anderees Land?


 

Naja herrfrick,

das war schon auf Portugal bezogen.
Ein befreundeter nebenerwerblicher Fischer an der Westküste (Höhe Azenha do mar) sagte mir daß solche "Verstöße" streng geahndet werden. Zumal es wegen der rauhen See an der Westküste ohnehin schon oft genug zu Unfällen mit den eher _kleinen_ Fischerbooten kommt.

PS: Aber versuch`s. Menschen sind ja bekanntlich bestechlich... :m


----------



## herrfrick (7. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Spinner,

da frag ich mal andersrum.
Wie müßte man es denn anstellen um meine Vorstellungen von Fangen und Essen umzusetzen?

Gibts denn gerade zum Krebstierfang kommerzielle Anbieter?
Schön wäre eben eine gewisse Betreuung oder zumindes ein kompetender Ansprechpartner rund um die Vielfalt des Meeresgetieres.

herrfrick


----------



## herrfrick (18. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Will hier noch mal nachhaken. Es muß doch möglich sein täglich Getier zu fangen um es dann ganz lecker zu verspeisen. Vieleicht ist dies ne Marktlücke?


----------



## Nolte (20. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@herrfrick

Eine Marktlücke ist es in Portugal bestimmt nicht hehe

Die beste form oder das ideale für dich währe sich ein portugiesischer Angler anzufreuen und mit ihn fischen 
in Portugal kannst ja alles möglische fangen ich komm gerade von dort,es ist Bombastisch gut.

FC


----------



## Jose (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @herrfrick
> 
> Eine Marktlücke ist es in Portugal bestimmt nicht hehe
> 
> ...


epa!
eine  marktlücke ist es bestimmt nicht.
nennt sich mercado, ja ouviste?

hallo nolte, schön dass du wieder da bist - sind ja fette fische, die du zeigst. adler?


----------



## Nolte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Jose'!!!

Viva!...Tudo bem???...Alles kllar?

Ich meinte ja nur die"Lücke",die ist ziemlich schmall,jeder andelt damit.

Ja es sind Adlerfischer,bald kommt ein bericht in andere forum von Deutche kollegen die ich nach Portugal eingeladen habe mit
jede menge fisch,aufgepasst,es ist schon klasse was da abgeht.

Grüß

FC


----------



## Nolte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ubrigens!...

Diese "Adler" ist am 15.08 bei mir (Mainz) Gespeist worden
ham ham!!!:q




FC


----------



## Jose (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

aah! muito lecker!
erinnert sehr an mein benutzerbild, ok, faltam batatas, aber sonst...

mann, dir gehts echt gut
(saudade eines rheinfischers )


----------



## Jose (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



herrfrick schrieb:


> ...Gibts denn gerade zum Krebstierfang kommerzielle Anbieter? Schön wäre eben eine gewisse Betreuung oder zumindes ein kompetender Ansprechpartner rund um die Vielfalt des Meeresgetieres.


gerade für das aus'm meer was nicht fisch aber lecker ist sieht es recht schwierig aus. vor allem in den 'mengen des täglichen bedarfs' .
falls du schnorchel-erfahrung hast wäre 'ne lizenz für die unterwasserjagd eine möglichkeit als 'delikatessen-selbstversorger', eine theoretische aber eher, denn allgemein ist es abgegrast bis auf bestimmte, eigentlich nur den mergulhadores bekannte plätze. polvo, choco, percebes findest/fängst du leichter im mercado und solche raritäten wie brujas musst du dir schon selber ertauchen oder von nem lieben portugiesischen freund schenken lassen.

von der percebes-sammelei kann ich dir nur abraten, harte, gefährliche arbeit, sammeln im brandungsbereich niedrigster tide, und vielleicht unfreundliche begegnungen mit professionellen sammlern. mich hat mal ne welle über die felsen gewischt - oh freude, von oben bis unten 'knieabschürfung', die seepocken bringens richtig gut.

ich war 70/71 (1900+) das erste mal in portugal, da haben die leute noch mit erfolg ebbtümpel auf polvo und caranguejo abgesucht, da waren aber auch überall noch seegraswiesen...

heute seh ich niemanden mehr.

wie gesagt, ich empfehl dir die mercados, da mal 'nen verkäufer auf spezielle wünsche ansprechen, dat geit 

nebenbei, eine oft gehörte vorstellung von portugal als billig, wild und ursprünglich, das ist ganz schön neben der portugiesischen wirklichkeit. ok, in tras o montes oder so gibts noch billig wein und fisch und so, ländliche romantik, im süden aber allgemein nicht (mehr).
naja, wenn schon nicht billig, dann lieber in portugal.
einverstanden!


----------



## Sargo (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Huuuui FC,

lecker , lecker, lecker


Grüße und erzähl uns bitte etwas mehr.

In welchem Forum erscheint etwas der
Deutschen Gäste ????


bis bald


Jens


----------



## Nolte (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Jose schrieb:


> aah! muito lecker!
> erinnert sehr an mein benutzerbild, ok, faltam batatas, aber sonst...
> 
> mann, dir gehts echt gut
> (saudade eines rheinfischers )



Dein lieblings fisch...

Pargo com batatas/zuchini/Auberginen no forno:q(4 perssonen





Leekeeerrrrr!!!

Abraco

FC


----------



## Nolte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Und wieder mal..

418KG...Wiegt der neue Europa Rekord Gestern in Sesimbra

der ubertreft der alte Rekord von 383,47 kg in Lagos/Algarve

Von den Boot Jocanana (liege platz sesimbra)südlich von Lissabon.
7Stunde musste der neuling Hugo mit den Riese des Meeres kämpfen bis er es aus der tiefe presentieren könnte...
Ein Blau Marlin,der wurde 70 meilen vor Sesimbra um 15 uhr
geahkt und um 23 uhr kamm er am bord...Sensationel!!!





FC


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Schade, dass manche solche seltenen Riesen noch abschlachten müssen um sich irgendwo wichtig zu machen. Ein schönes Foto hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## Nolte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Schade, dass manche solche seltenen Riesen noch abschlachten müssen um sich irgendwo wichtig zu machen. Ein schönes Foto hätte auch gereicht.



Vollkomen deine Meinung!...
Normaleweise werden in Portugal jeder schwert träger zurückgezetzt...Unglücklicheweise für diesen riese wurde er von ein anfänger geahkt die den fich zu sehr gestresst hat,kämpfte zu lang (er starb in 600 m tiefe)daswegen die tragödie...Der Blau Marlin ist auch Gastronomisch uninteressant,was manche nicht abählt um es für seine zweke zu missbrauchen,ist num mal so uberahl auf der ganze Welt.

FC


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Danke für die Info! Das ist eine gute Einstellung. Es ist vielleicht schwieriger einen toten als einen lebenden Fisch aus der Tiefe hochzupumpen.


----------



## Nolte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

[ Es ist vielleicht schwieriger einen toten als einen lebenden Fisch aus der Tiefe hochzupumpen.[/quote]

Auf jeden fahl...

Nach den komentaren von der Manschsft am Bord haben 4 Stunde gebraucht um den Fisch hochzuziehen (nichts für mich):q da gebe ich mich mit kleinere fische zufrieden.

FC


----------



## Jose (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

hehe, 
aber allzu klein sollten die pargos, robalos, sargos, douradas und corvinas auch nicht sein.

schade um den marlin, so it goes, asim é a vida (as veces!)


----------



## Nolte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose

Pois claro que nao devem de ser muinto pequenos!!!...:q

Wan sie in den Hofen/blech gerade so passen sind sie gut:q

FC


----------



## Nolte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hier der video dazu

418 kg Blaue Marlin vor Sesimbra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn5IM8b01Nw

FC


----------



## Nolte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Der video hat mich sehr traurig gemacht...Beinahe geweint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rext_-5mguY&feature=related

FC


----------



## dat_geit (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Viele Marlins sterben im Drill..........wann hört man auf solche Tiere zu fischen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Wenn keine mehr da sind.


----------



## Nolte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Andy!...

Es ist nicht so einfach!...Man bedenke was die Japs vor den Barriere reef veranstaltet mit seine Langleine...Tausend mal schlimmer und es geht weiter (leider)

PS:Biete um entschuldigung...Es ist mir ein fehller unterlaufen!...

Der Aktuele Europäiesche Rekord (520 kg Portugal= 50 Lbs) ist weit uber die 418 kg ausserdem ist diese fang kein Rekord da er mit 130 Lbs Leine gefangen worden ist,in der kategorie 30 lbs steht bei 444 kg ebenfalls in Portugal,wie jeder Europäiesche Rekorde.   Sorry

FC


----------



## Nolte (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Meintest du diesen Pargos???




Das ist Luis Ceia und sein 17 kg Pargo=Dentex
Ich hate mal der spass am 17 07 08 am Bord von Albacor  mit ihn zu fischen,nach etliche Adlerfische sind wir gefahren an ein Dentex Spot,leider verloren wir zwei riesen fische identisch mit den auf den foto...Köder-lebende tintenfische an ein etwa 0,80m
paternoster sistem mit zwei 0/5 Haken am Tandem mit 30 Lbs Ruten auf 25 m tiefe,ein senssationelle fischrei,bin auf nächstes Jahr gespant.

FC


----------



## Jose (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> Meintest du diesen Pargos???
> Das ist Luis Ceia und sein 17 kg Pargo
> FC


ahiiiiii!
pois pois, que peixe!
mas, pela forno nao da: demais, muito demais |bla:

do barco pode ser, mas das rochas, epa, vai ser um fracasso.

fc, tu gostas aumentar o meu saudade do portugal, gostas, eh?

jà apanhaste um deste tamanho?

ps: ja viste o meu novo imagem? jose e a sua amarela (perto do carrapateira)


----------



## Nolte (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Nein ...Leider habe ich immer Pech damit,entweder reissen sie oder schlitzen sie auf,die grössten habe ich bis 7 kg,wie gesagt der letzte habe ich am 17.07 dran leider ist er ausgeschlitzt die kraft diesen fische ist fenomenal,die ersten sekunden meint man 
das währe ein hänger bis bewegung dran kommt,dan aber deftig |supergri...Nächstes Jahr bin ich das öfteren dabei,bis ich eine davon raushole ...Plan dein Urlaub richtig und fahre mit mir,am erste nächste Monat kannst ja ein bericht von Portugal in Angelmagazin.com lesen uber die kolegen die mit mir druber waren un geficht haben.

Abraco

FC


----------



## Nolte (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

ps: ja viste o meu novo imagem? jose e a sua amarela (perto do carrapateira

Ja' tinha visto!!!...Uma Sportex (material de guerra) nunca mais parte hehehehe

FC


----------



## Jose (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> das währe ein hänger bis bewegung dran kommt,dan aber deftig |supergri...Nächstes Jahr bin ich das öfteren dabei,bis ich eine davon raushole ...Plan dein Urlaub richtig und fahre mit mir,am erste nächste Monat kannst ja ein bericht von Portugal in Angelmagazin.com lesen uber die kolegen die mit mir druber waren un geficht haben.
> 
> Abraco
> ...



COMBINADO!

(detalhas mais tarde... )

in carra habe ich einen von 3kg gehabt, von den felsen, meia sardinha. was für ein stress - bin die felsen runtergeklettert um den zu landen. war der einzige, die anderen haben einfach nicht gewollt, verständlich.

aber was für ein schöner fisch, so stark, so lecker.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hier der video dazu
> 
> 418 kg Blaue Marlin vor Sesimbra.
> 
> ...



hab ich gerade erst gesehen: que tortura!

ne, möchte ich nicht haben, weder den kampf noch den toten marlin.

fc, eu ficou triste tambem


----------



## Nolte (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Ja Carrapateira ist ein super Spot (schon lange nicht da gewesen).

In sache Marlin diesen fang hat  in Portugal riesen polemik ausgelöst da diesen Manschaft zum zweiten mal ein Marlin 
durch missgeschikt tötet,vor paar Jahre ist ein riesen Marlin der schwert gebrochen und musste erlegt werden,das vergass der Portugiesiesche Wolk nicht,und jetz haben diesen fisch bis zum tod gedrillt obwohll der kampf mit  130 Lbs geräte gescha...
Musste echt nich sein...

FC


----------



## Jose (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> Ja Carrapateira ist ein super Spot (schon lange nicht da gewesen).
> FC


ich auch nicht - zuletzt 2004 - ist schon gar nicht mehr wahr.

da wäre meine gelbe, die sportex beinahe draufgegangen, material da guerra, naja, hab ne ganze sardine auf grund gehabt, festgestellte rute und rolle - dann ein biss, sportex halbrund und fast aus der felsspalte raus, bevor ich die lösen konnte war das monster weg, mit blei, haken und wirbel. WIRBEL! kein wirbelchen. wirbelbruch! was es war? keine ahnung, pargo wahrscheinlich, vielleicht  corvina. ja carra ist (war?) heiß. 

sag mal, hast du nen tipp für anchovas von den felsen? ist es überhaupt möglich, wenn ja: jahreszeit, methode?

ps: für neulinge, nein, ich meine keine anchovis !


----------



## Nolte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Anchovas= Pomatomus saltatrix=Pomatomus saltador

Ja diesen oberfläche akrobat kann man den ganze Jahr bei uns fangen... am besten in der Algarve (nachts)vom Strand aus und mit der Spinnrute (oberfläche Kunstköder)sehr schnell geführt
und vor alle dinge "kein spinngerät für barsche:q"das währe fatal
Die besten Monate für diesen fische sind die Winter monate
da habe ich ein bekante der sich auf diesen starke kämpfe spezierliziert hat mit der spinngerät...
Allerdings man kan sie mit frische sardine und Starkes grund gerät auch nachstellen sowie mit der Pose (sardine)oder lebende bastard makrele oder Makrele...
Ich habe an der Carrapateira schon manche "unfreiwilige trefen" mit diesen fische geahbt...Manche Sargos sind schon hochgekomen -zu hälfte:q...Wan man der fisch nachstelt mit der pose sol man düne vorfäche(stahll) nehmen sonst beissen sie einfach nicht...Von Boot aus mit der Wobller ist natürlich (vor Sagres)senssationell...Man muss nur genugend Wobller mitnehmen:q...Diese fisch besitzt noch eine fantastische eigenschaft...Wan eine in bedrängnis ist(sprech am haken)dan versuchen die andere der schnur zu kappen,was sehr oft gelingt#6(genau wie der druckerfisch=peixe porco...Wan eine gefangen ist und man hält ihn im wasser dan bleibt der ganze Schwarm bei ihn...Klingt unverscheinlich aber es ist eine tatsache...

Grüß

FC


----------



## Jose (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

danke, FC

ich kenn die nur vom mercado - sonst hab ich die nie gesehen, geschweige denn am haken gehabt, auch wenn ich eigentlich schon  deine methoden angewandt hab, bis auf lebenden stellfisch (ist das überhaut noch erlaubt in P?) da muss es irgendwie noch nen trick geben, denke an ort und (tages-)zeit.
du sagst 'vom strand' - sind die eher über sand zu finden oder im freiwasser vor felsen, einzeln oder im schwarm?

ach, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, möchte ich doch lieber wieder nen hübschen robalo oder nen fetten roten pargo, sind doch viel leckerer als die anchova und eingedenk der knappen tage 'zuhause'.
 aber deren wildheit - das wäre schon was!


----------



## Nolte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Lebende Kofi ist bei uns verboten (in Deutschland auch)
Anchovas werde ich grundsätzlich nur ganz frisch(am besten selber gefangen) da sie sehr schnell tranig werden wie die Makrele,die kleinere bis etwa 3 kg schmeken am besten,ob gegrillt oder gebaken/gekocht...
Die zu trefen ist wie der Wolfie,Gestern da und Heute nix...
Die kann man uber Sand Strand wie auch uber freiwasser jagen in schwärme (die kleinere exemplare)grössere sind eher einzeln gänger...Die bester fangzeit ist Nachts wie gesagt...Bezüglich geschmack muss ich dir Recht geben,die Robalos und Pargos schmeken Tausend mal besser#6

FC


----------



## Jose (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> Bezüglich geschmack muss ich dir Recht geben,die Robalos und Pargos schmeken Tausend mal besser#6
> FC


*10.000x!*

hab die anchovas immer nur gegrillt, schmeckt wie cavala, riecht wie cavala und wird genauso schnell weich.

aber: wenn man mal ne richtig große makrele an 'ner leichten  rute hatte, dann stehen einem schon die haare zu berge vor aufregung, mal ne anchova zu haken.

danke für die infos - wenn's dich nicht gäbe


----------



## Nolte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Kleine tip!...

Wan mal eine Saltatrix hast,sagen wir mal etwa 2/ 3 kg und ganz frisch (sehr wichtig) dan mach folgendes...
1-Dike stücke schneiden(zwei finger dick)
2-salzen(meeres salz)und genugend, etwa 15 minuten
3-Pellkartofeln kochen
4-fisch kochen mit 1/2 knobis/peterssilie ein schuß oliven oil oregano 1 bllat loorbeer

5-Kartofelln/ohne pell und fisch in ein teller,oliven oil/geahkte knobi essig+ pfeffer dazu ein schöne fleichtomaten salat mit oregano/oliven oil/essig und gemahlte pfeffer
Voila...

FC


----------



## Jose (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> Kleine tip!...
> 
> ...


mann, ich bin doch auf diät, und jetzt machst du mir den mund wässrig...
bin schon aufm weg zum kühlschrank, gibt da noch patè de sardinha, zwiebel und piripiri hab ich auch. und noch ein pastel de nata. 
gute vorsätze eben...


----------



## Nolte (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

( und noch ein pastel de nata. =Portugiesische sahne gepäck.

Hehehe und bist du auf Diät:q.

Ubrigens...Ich auch:q

Ps:Zum pastel de nata passt ein bissyen Zimt und ein schuß

Whisky rühren und ihnein damit :q
FC


----------



## Jose (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> ( und noch ein pastel de nata. =Portugiesische sahne gepäck.
> 
> ...


maciera!


----------



## Nolte (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Macieira ist auch OK,ich mag lieber Whishey:q

FC


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Jetzt bekomme ich aber auch nen ganz heftigen Hunger


----------



## Jose (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> Macieira ist auch OK,ich mag lieber Whishey:q
> 
> FC



ihr portugiesen seid schon ein bißchen 'estranho', da macht ihr das leckerste zeug, maciera#6, bagasso, medronho|uhoh:, 
und dann liebt ihr whiskey. ja ja, das zeug aus nachbars garten...

@sprock, auch auf diät?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Heftig, nicht hefig.
Nein, ich versuche krampfhaft, nicht weiter an Gewicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Nolte (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Jose'

Medronho (habe ich immer in vorrat) ist meine lieblings getränk,nur mit den Pastel 
schmekt mir alt der Whiskey am besten:q
und bagaco habe ich sogar in verschiedene variationen,weiss gelb etc::q

@Sprock

Du musst mal nach Portugal,dann nehmst ja automatisch zu:q

FC


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Vorher müsste ich aber noch eine Fahrprüfung für Stuntmen erfolgreich absolvieren......


----------



## Sargo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hy Nolte und Jose,

also im September war es wieder Klasse, wenn es aus Eurer Sicht auch nur wieder Kleinkram im "See" gab, mich hat es gefreut Sargos, Chopas und vor allem Bailas nachts
am Strand zu fangen (Fische bis ein knappes kg).

@ Nolte:

Die Würmer die nachts leuchten waren im ersten Versuch nichts, weil sie keinen Biss
ergaben und schlechter am Haken halten als die normalen Ringelwürmer (evtl. mit etwas
Nylonfaden umwickeln wie Muschelfleisch ???). Am schlimmsten war aber, daß sie am Tag nach dem Kauf alle tod waren trotz frischem Salzwasser und Lagerung im kühlen.

Das Angeln hat meine Erfahrungen auf den Kopf gestellt. Am Besten habe ich gefangen
als Vollmond war, keinerlei Wellen und auch noch volle Ebbe (genau das Gegenteil von 
dem, welche Gegebenheiten ich als gut einstufe !!!)

Was meint Ihr denn, welche Mondverhältnisse nachts am Strand gut oder schlecht sind ? (zunehmender, oder abnehmender Mond).

Fahre nächste Woche nochmals für eine Woche zum Angeln und bin gespannt weil dann
auch meine Frau wieder mit von der Parie ist. Sie hat bisher meist weniger gefangen, aber die Größten.

Grüße Euch


Jens


----------



## Nolte (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

@Sargo

"die wurme die nachts leuchten waren im ersten wersuch nichts"

Batterie aus???|supergri

Casulos sind wie gesagt eine der besten anelidien in portugiesische gewässer Jens,vieleicht waren die fische nicht da!??... Das ist eben Meer nicht ein Bagersee,die fische bewegen sich mit den Wind und tiden (die nicht immer gleich sind) die gleiche verähltnis,Wind/tiden Mond fasen werde man nicht so leicht wieder finden,und die fische reagieren empfindlich danach

PS:Ich habe in Algarve update weiteres uber den Casulo geschrieben...Es werd dich interessieren (und andere auch klar)|supergri

FC


----------



## Thiago Pereira (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo ! 

An alle Portugalurlauber,
Ich wohne seit 8 Jahren in Portugal, in der Region von Porto. Falls ihr Fragen habt über Fangplätze, Angeltechniken, Kutter/Boote, Köder und so weiter könnt ihr mir 'ne Mail schreiben oder einfach hier posten.

Ich habe vor ende diesen Monat für 1 Woche nach Porto zu fliegen möchte gerne erfahren wo kann ich da mit Kutter oder Boot zu angeln rausfahren oder wo gibt da gute Plätze zum angeln. 

Gruß Thiago


----------



## Johnny1 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ich bin demnächst am Ria de Aveiro.
Wie sieht es denn dort aus mit wolfsbarsch, doraden und Conger vom ufer aus?

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## scheinlos (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo,

werde übernächste Woche mit meinem Mädel mal nach Portugal fliegen. Wollen dort einen Wandertrip machen und würde dort gerne  ein wenig fischen ;-). Am liebsten im Meer! Jetzt habe ich gerade gelesen dass man auch dafür eine Lizenz braucht? Werden von Lissabon aus starten. Hat jemand Tipps für mich, dann her damit !#6  greez

daniel


----------



## eifeldirk (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im September für 2 Wochen in Trafaria.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand Lust hätte mal einen "Anfänger" zum angeln mitzunehmen. #6

Also wenn einer in der Nähe ist und Zeit hat dann bitte melden :m


----------



## DerDomi (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo zusammen!

das kommende Semester (Februar bis Juli) verbringe ich in Lissabon und die Nähe zum Meer ist wohl DIE Gelegenheit mal endlich mit dem Angeln richtig anzufangen #6

Hat jemand Ahnung vom folgenden

-Welche Fische sollte man anpeilen in der Zeit?
-Wo gibts eine einsteigerfreundliche Anleitung was man alles als Equipment mitnehmen sollte (Plan war mal eine gebrauchte Angel zu kaufen und dann halt Köder, Messer, Extraschnur)
-Wie wählt man Köder?

Ich selbst bin relativ blutiger Anfänger, bis auf das was bei einer Handvoll Trips mit erfahrenen Anglern hängengeblieben ist hab ich leider wenig Ahnung. Als Gegend hätte ich jetzt einfach mal die Tejo-Mündung, die Küste bis nach Cascais und die Gegend um Caparica mir überlegt (einfach weil ich das schon kenne bzw. dort die Uni ist  )

Für alle Tips schon mal vielen Dank
DD


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

tipp 01: kauf alles vor ort, gezeitenkalender nicht vergessen
tipp02: kopier alles, was angler dort machen (sabes falar portuguese?)
tipp03: dreh dem meer nie den rücken zu UND die "siebte" welle ist bös
tipp04: http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/
tipp05: ist zwar etwas abseits von Cascais: Algarve update 
tipp06: ...warten auf Felipe...


----------



## atze455 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo,
Ist jemand zufällig in Porto? Bin hier jetzt für nen halbes Jahr und suche Gesellschaft zum angeln ...wuerde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde


----------



## Peewong (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo,

gibt es Angel Touren für Touristen in Porto oder nörtlich davon (Vila do Conde, Povoa de Varzim).

VG


----------



## KarlK (5. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Moin Moin.
Ich und meine Freundin werden vermutlich nächsten Sommer eine kleine Wandertour in Portugal machen und würden gerne währenddessen im Inland ein bisschen angeln gehen.

Soweit ich das hörte soll das ganze dort recht unkompliziert sein was die Angelei angeht (sauber!) und man soll wohl Jahres/3-Monats/Monatslizenzen kaufen können die sich regionell aufteilen.

Wir werden hauptsächlich im Norden sein, also auf der Karte von "Serra da Estrella" gen Norden, daher folgende Fragen:

1) Wie teuer wäre eine Monatskarte für das Gebiet?

2) Könnte ich diese überhaupt selbst kaufen, oder bedarf es eines Einheimischen der diese für uns kauft?

3) Muss ich was beim Angel beachten, oder gibts generell das selbe Fischaufkommen wie hierzulande (Forelle/Barsch/Karpfen...) und daher auch keine anderen Anforderungen an die benutzen Köder?



Vielen lieben Dank schon mal! #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo und wie siehts in Lissabon so aus?  Komme eigentlich aus Bonn und lebe jetzt aber in Lissabon.  War gestern abend mal zur tide raus und hab ne kleine corvina (adlerfisch )gefangen .. zwei tage zuvor nen congro . Leider läuft es bei mir mit dem Wolfsbarsch und seinem Verwandten der Baila überhaupt nicht. . Hab schon alles probiert.  Jemand hier der Bock hat auf surfcasting?


----------



## Filipecar (27. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi Fabilx

Hab dir gerade ein PM geschikt...
Bailas und Wolfsbarsche sind in der nächsten Tagen (Marés grandes) ein muss den Tiden die das Wasser richtig in bewegung bringen sind die besten, alt die richtigen Spots aussuchen #6

FC


----------



## Jose (27. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Filipecar schrieb:


> ...FC...



 estás bem, filipe?

schön von dir zu lesen #6


----------



## Filipecar (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Alles klar José#6

FC


----------



## Carp_Bob66 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Suzuki,

bist Du immer noch in Portugal ansässig? Wenn ja: Im Februar komme ich mit meiner Familie für 4 Tage nach Porto und würde gerne dort angeln...
Gruss
Bob


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

war heute mal nen Buhnen abklappern.  Hab 11 Baila(gefleckter  Wolfsbarsch) gefangen alle so um die 500 gramm bis auf einer der circa  nen Kilo hatte. schöne Fische, leider klappts mit den echten Wölfen nich  so gut...


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Felipe,
falls ich wenigstens ein wenig Landessprache verstehe, ist die gewerbliche Fischerei im Naturpark Südwest- Alentejo bis 2 Seemeilen vor der Küste untersagt.
Verbessere mich bitte, falls das nicht stimmt.
Die Region ist sicher einen Ausflug wert.
Gruss
Volker


----------



## psymon89 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Boa noite, Licenca de pesca ludica, gibts in olhao am Hafen. 
Rechts das Gebäude (größte Antenne der Gegend) neben dem GNR(90gradkurve) nicht verwechseln mit dem Posten 500m weiter.
Angelgeschäft gibt's auch wenn man dort Richtung den großen Parkplatz läuft.
In Lissabon ist es ein kleines büro in der avenida republica (glaube nr 16) nahe der metro am Kreisel... 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, habe mich die letzten male totgesucht.. vll weil mich da auch noch keiner verstanden hat ��

@volkerm denke ja nicht dass du kommerziell fischst, ist eine der fischreichen Gegenden und lohnt sich auf jeden.

LG Simon


----------



## Peno (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi, 
also lass mich nicht lügen, aber den Angelschein bekommste am EC Automat. Vorrausgesetzt du hast in Portugal ein Konto.
Da kannste dann auch aussuchen für welchen Zweck der Schein sein soll.

Ich hol mir die zumindest immer so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

War heute bei Sonnenschein und 16 Grad mal ne Runde spinnen auf meine geliebten Wölfe und auch auf die geliebten Wölfe mit Flecken :m Hab mich gestern mit neuen Ködern ausgestattet und beim 2 Wurf nen kleines Dickerchen mit 2,5 Kg gefangen... werde den Köder weiterhin testen, da dieser schon von anderen Personen als fängig angepriesen wurde


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Petri zum Wolf! Sag`mal wie lang und welches wg hat deine Spinnrute?
Danke 
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

3,10 m.Me. nach aber zu kurz.. muss mir irgendwann was längeres holen. Hat 20-60 WG. Hätte auch weniger nehmen können, aber muss oft die Fische über die Steinpackungen heben deshalb so robust ... Bin noch am schwanken ob ich für die Corvina Saison was stärkeres kaufen muss


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Petri! Das ist ein schöner Wolf #6 Lass ihn dir schmecken! So einen möchte ich auch mal fangen, glavoc wann kommst vorbei und bringst es mir bei? #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ich war heute bei diesen super Konditionen nochmal draussen.. 2x Wolf und 1 x Baila !|rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Petri Fabilx!! Läuft bei dir #6& danke für dein Feedback. Finde ich spannend zu lesen mit was ihr "Portogiesen" auf Wölfe spinnt, da ihr dort ganz andere Bedinungen habt wie wir im "Ententeich" Mittelmeer (und auch gewaltigere Brocken  ).
Dario - bis ich es mal zu euch schaffe, habt ihr den Dreh`längst raus 
euch beiden wünsche ich wie immer viel Petris und schmerzende Arme vom Drill...
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Einige Impressionen von heute... Wetter war nicht sonderlich gut. Was für Wölfe aber m.Me. nach TOPPPP ist. Auch die anderen haben heute viel gefangen. Ich habe 2 Wölfe, 1 Baila gefangen und leider einen sehr guten Wolf in den Steinpackungen verloren


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Das ist mal eine Serie die du gerade hinlegst! Top! Weiter so #6


----------



## JasonP (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Petri zu den Fängen.
Schönes Panoramabild von Lissabon. Bekomme fernweh, war erst letzten Sommer da


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

kl. Uptdate.. nachdem ich gestern bei hohen Wellen, starker Strömung und trübem Wasser 2 Fische verloren hatte, war ich heute mal wieder draussen. Hab 5 Baila und einen Wolf bekommen. Die Konditionen waren super. Wusste es schon am Morgen, denn die Sonne schien wurde aber von einem Dauerschleier bedekt(siehe Foto) . Das Meer war zwar ruppig jedoch nicht mehr so nervig wie gestern,da der Wellenrhytmus nur noch bei 12 war->gestern war er bei 15. 

Ne ganz andere Frage, hat jemand ne Idee wie ich rel. kostengünstig Filme machen kann? Kostet ein Youtube channel was?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Klasse! 

Ein youtube Channel kostet nichts. Filme schneiden kannst du mit dem ebenfalls kostenlosen windows moviemaker.


----------



## glavoc (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Dickes Petri Fabilx!!! Schöne Fänge! Sag` mal, die Baila fallen irgendwie immer kleiner aus - Frage: Sind die allgemein auch immer kleiner als die "normalen" Wölfe? 
Dir auch weiterhin Petri & lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

also der Wolf hatte 1,5 Kg und die beste Baila auf dem Foto nen Kilo.. aber ja Baila sind generell kleiner als der echter Wolf. Such mal nach "gefleckter Wolfsbarsch" bei google.. meistens haben die so 500-600 gramm


 Danke Scorpion!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hab unterwasser noch nie ne gescheite Baila gesehen. An der Angel hab ich ja sowieso noch nie sowas gehabt. Gibts aber bei uns auch glaub ich nicht so häufig.

Also wenn du noch Fragen hast bzgl Youtube-Channel oder so dann meld dich einfach. Hab ja selber einen Channel auf dem ich meine Filme veröffentliche.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Bom Dia!!

Kurz und knapp:

Ich bin gerade in Portugal und habe mittlerweile jemanden gefunden, der für mich diese Multibancogeschichte erledigen könnte, jetzt hat der mich wegen der Steuernummer gefragt, die man da wohl irgendwie eingeben muß um die Lizenz zu "personalisieren"....

Ich habe aber leider keine Steuernummer....- was tun?? #c

Obrigado im Voraus!!#h


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

früher ging das mit der perso-nummer. gibt aber berichtete probleme, ginge nicht mehr

hier im trööt             #*867*

mehr zu lesen
https://www.portugalforum.de/community/threads/licensa-pesca-l%C3%BAdica-f%C3%BCr-ausl%C3%A4nder.11280/


wichtig: siehst du keine anderen angler könnte es sich um den angelfreien wochentag handeln.
https://www.wohnmobilforum.de/w-t88293.html





mann, war das früher entspannt ...


----------



## psymon89 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi, kann dir für olhao und lissabon sagen wo du die Lizenz bekommst. Das forst und Wasserwirtschaftsamt stellt die auch persönlich aus.

Olhao hat die Stelle an der Marina Promenade in der 90 Grad kurve rechts neben dem GNR Hauptsitz. Immer nach der großen Antenne schauen.

Lissabon hat's in der avenida republica 16, Is ein Büro in der untersten Etage, der portier gibt Auskunft.

Beste grüße Simon


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ist hier jemand an der Algarve (Faro, Olhao, Tavira) unterwegs? Bin imn 2 Wochen für 1 Woche unten hab einiges an Tackle vor Ort!
Zugriff auf ein Boot auf kein Problem 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Da ja bald wieder die "Sommer"Saison los geht, wollte ich a) dieses Thema nochmal hochholen und b) all denen die diesen Sommer & Herbst nach Lissabon kommen die Chance geben mit mir als Guide loszuziehen auf Woba & gefl. Woba, Hornhechte und konsorten(vom Land aus). Ich kann euch keine Fanggarantie versprechen dafür aber 100% ne geile Zeit und hoffentlich den ein oder anderen Trick beim Wolfsbarschangeln zeigen. Ich selbst habe mir das mit vieeel Lehrgeld beigebracht, und Stunden am Wasser verbacht und verzweifelt. Bitte respektiert das Fragen zu Doraden  , Meeräschen etc. bei mir unbeantwortet bleiben da ich rel. wenig Erfahrungen damit habe und somit meine Antwort auch keine Profitricks beinhaltet. Des Weitern kann ich leider immer nur am Wochende raus, da ich unter der Woche berufstätig bin. Wer dennoch Lust und Zeit hat die Wolfsbarsche und seinen gefleckten Verwanten kennen zu lernen kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Bis dahin viel Petri Heil euch daheim gebliebenen


----------



## man1ac (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Magst nicht zufällig mal im Juli an der Algarve vorbeischauen  ?


----------



## Peno (27. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ma ganz kurz in die runde gefragt. 

Was ist mit den baragens im osten der algarve. Beliche und Odeleite. Kann man da boote mieten und wie siehts mim barschbestand da aus??? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohann (27. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Nur zur Info! Die EU und somit auch Portugal hat den Wolfsbarsch unter besonderen Schutz gestellt. Bis Ende Juni generell C+R, danach Entnahme 1 Fisch täglich pro Angler!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Jose (27. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

...und mindestmaß ist 42 cm, EU-weit.
und um es noch deutlicher zu sagen: der wb ist vom 01.01. bis 30.06.  gesperrt.

bei entnahme habe ich aber eher eine 3 als eine 1 im kopf.

nachlesen hier


----------



## Mikeopike (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Kai und Ihr anderen Porugalfreunde,

ich will im Juli in Praja Verde in der Nähe des Rio Guadiana Urlaub machen. 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wo ich dort aktuell einen Angelschein bekomme (evtl. vorab im Internet) und welche Raubfische man im Fluss oder in der Flussmündung fangen kann? Ich interessiere mich für Schwarzbarsch, Zander, Wolfsbarsch und würde eine gut sortierte Wobblerbox mitbringen. Mit den Kindern würde ich gerne auf kleinere Welse oder Aale angeln oder im Meer mit leichtem Grundgerödel oder Pose von der Mole aus. Ich wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.

Grüße 
Mike


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Wie eben schon in Portugal update geschrieben: zum Köder am Haken fixieren taucht immer wieder der Tipp mit der Silikonschnur auf, nur kennt das in Deutschland kein Angelladen bzw. verkaufts nicht. Daher habe ich das www bemüht und das hier gefunden:

http://www.kunstundmarkt.com/artike...onfaden-elastisch-0-6mm-fuer-modeschmuck.html

Ich denke das sollte seinen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Franz_x (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Wie eben schon in Portugal update geschrieben: zum Köder am Haken fixieren taucht immer wieder der Tipp mit der Silikonschnur auf, nur kennt das in Deutschland kein Angelladen bzw. verkaufts nicht. Daher habe ich das www bemüht und das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://www.kunstundmarkt.com/artike...onfaden-elastisch-0-6mm-fuer-modeschmuck.html
> 
> Ich denke das sollte seinen Zweck erfüllen.




Servus,

mit 0,6 mm m.M. viel zu dick - such mal in ebay nach "bait elastic", max 0,15 mm.

Schöne Grüße
Franz


----------



## hans albers (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

yap ...

gibt da viele angebote in der bucht
speziell fürs angeln...


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

habs schon mehrfach erwähnt.


Jose schrieb:


> machs doch einfach. geh in ein kurzwarengeschäft und hol dir stopfgarn für nylonstrümpfe.
> 
> gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Mett (21. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Beim durchstöbern hier bin ich über einen Link gestoßen der zu einem Formular für die Angellizenz führt.

http://www.letztebratwurst.com/grillen/Angellizenz.pdf

Da ich mich mal schlau machen wollte wie es mit der Lizenz aussieht meine Frage an euch, ist das noch aktuell ?

Gibt es eine direkte Seite zum Amt welche die Lizenz ausstellt ?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Mett schrieb:


> Beim durchstöbern hier bin ich über einen Link gestoßen der zu einem Formular für die Angellizenz führt.
> 
> http://www.letztebratwurst.com/grillen/Angellizenz.pdf
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe zwar noch nicht in Portugal gefischt, aber ein Bekannter war letztes Jahr dort und der hatte Probleme wegen der Steuernummer, die er als Deutscher eben nicht hat.
Ein freundlicher Portugiese half ihm mir seiner Steuernummer aus, sonst wäre er da nicht weitergekommen mit der Lizenz;+.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mett (22. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen lässt sich aber angeblich mit Führerschein oder Personalausweisnummer ebenfalls machen.

Wo hat er sich die Lizenz denn geholt ?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Mett schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gelesen lässt sich aber angeblich mit Führerschein oder Personalausweisnummer ebenfalls machen.
> 
> Wo hat er sich die Lizenz denn geholt ?



Hallo,

an einem Automaten, mehr weiss ich auch nicht. Er hat mir eben erzählt, dass ihm ein freundlicher Portugiese wegen der Steuernummer weiterhalf. 
Mit der Angelei war er sehr zufrieden, er fing viele Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute. Ich weiss allerdings nicht genau, in welcher Gegend das war, aber im Süden Portugals.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angorafrosch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Olá,

ich haben hier eine recht gute Seite gefunden die beschreibt wie man die Lizenz online beantragen kann. 

https://www.portugalismo.de/angeln-in-portugal-angellizenz/

in diesem Sinne Petri Heil


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

bin zwar (leider) demnächst nicht in portugal

trotzdem danke für den tip (für die zukunft)...


----------



## Mett (28. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Olá,
> 
> ich haben hier eine recht gute Seite gefunden die beschreibt wie man die Lizenz online beantragen kann.
> 
> ...



Super !!! #6 genau sowas habe ich gesucht,


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Für Portugal letztes Jahr an der Algarve habe ich diM Lizenz f Meeresfischen online u für die Seen im Inland bei einer Behördenstelle fürs Süßwasser für lächerliche 3,50,- € bekommen- könnte man das ganze Jahr durch bestimmte Süßwasser der Algarve befischen. Echt beneidenswert dort unten, diese Kostenstruktur fürs Angeln!


----------



## Elbjung (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen in Lissabon und habe dort direkt die lizens fürs Meeresfischen vom Land aus ganz problemlos erhalten. für einen Monat habe ich 4€ gezahlt, somit ist es vor Ort sogar günstiger, als eine Beantragung im Internet. 

Die Behörde hatte ihren Sitz glaube ich in der avenida de brasilia, falls es jemandem hilft.


----------



## crisis (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Bin momentan in der Nähe von Tavira. Wollte eigentlich im Urlaub nicht angeln. Als ich aber gesehen habe, wie viele und welche Exemplare von Meeräschen sich bei Ebbe im Gilao tummeln muss ich doch mal fragen wer von Euch sich mit denen schon beschäftigt hat. Scheinen Algen abzuweiden. Kriegt man die mit Schwimmbrot oder gibt es dafür andere Köder?

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## crisis (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hi bastido,

sind leider schon wieder zurück. Hat nur für einen kurzen aber ergiebigen Bootstrip gereicht. Nach Cacela Velha wollten wir eigentlich noch, dann ist uns aber die Zeit ausgegangen. Mit 'Ria' meinst Du den Ria Formosa, oder? Deinen Tipp merke ich mir für das nächste Mal. Danke. Wie Du schon schreibst, kulinarisch ist da unten ganz schön was geboten!


Gruß
Christian


----------



## fishing jones (4. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Olá,
> 
> ich haben hier eine recht gute Seite gefunden die beschreibt wie man die Lizenz online beantragen kann.
> 
> ...


Super, vielen Dank fürs Teilen! 

Hat einwandfrei geklappt die Lizenz per Mail zu beantragen. Zwei Tage nach Antrag hatte ich Sie.

Bin nun mal gespannt, was an den Küsten südlich von Lissabon so geht  

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

